# Val Verde County 11 Point "Muy Grande"



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Rattled this buck in on saturday at our family ranch south of Sonora. I rattled for about ten min and he came in running!! Shot him at 12:30 while everyone else was at the camp having lunch!! :cheers: 

What do yall think he will score?


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great Buck....He looks like he rules them woods....I dont do scoring, but mid to high 150s I would guess. Dirt Nap nonetheless!!


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

Awsome buck!

150's easy


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice buck! high 150's is my guess.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

nice main beams! Id put him around 160-165 gross


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Very nice! Staying in the stand a little longer definitely paid off!!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Barely pushing 150.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

150 ish


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

left beam....25.......right beam.....27
G1...............6...........................5
G2..............11.........................11
G3..............10..........................11
G4...............5............................7
G5...............0............................2

TOTAL OF ABOVE......120
SPREAD.....................19
MASS........................34

TOTAL....................173

Congratulations on a fine deer, and double kudos for how you got him!!! Nice job....


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

No matter the score, nice job and beautiful deer.

Somewhere between 135 & 150 is my guess, leaning towards 145 ish.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd say 150. nice work man! He's a beauty.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is a nice deer congrats! Beats sitting around eating lunch for sure!! Thanks for sharing the pics and story.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Good looking deer, i'm thinking low 150's


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awsome buck, Congrats.. Looks like he's 160's easy!


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I bet that was an awesome experience. Congrats. i would say high 150's.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I would put him at 164, heck of a deer!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

ron what are you smoking ? no way 173...


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Man, nice buck!!


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Thats a dandy. I am hunting in the same general area this buck was taken and I havent seen anything that looks like that during daylight hours, but got lots of night pics of bucks like that. Sounds like they are starting to move!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice one for sure ! Congrats


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

palmwad89 said:


> ron what are you smoking ? no way 173...


LOL must be good chit!!


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice buck Sonny!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ron Ron Murray said:


> left beam....25.......right beam.....27
> G1...............6...........................5
> G2..............11.........................11
> G3..............10..........................11
> ...


I got almost this exact number but think I'm about 10" to high. Gave him the same mass add.

FANTASTIC deer ... ! Congrats for sticking it out ... ! Always fun bringing one back at noon while everyone's washing their tights!


----------



## Ron Ron Murray (Mar 5, 2008)

Spec-Rig,...the antlers that fold in will fool you,........you get an inch or two more on each tine.

Maybe the author will tell us what he really scored!!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank Yall for all of the estimates! I didnt have a chance to put a tape on him at the ranch. My girl friend shot a nice buck the same afternoon and I was busy with her deer. I dropped him off at the taxidermist in Brady on sunday because it was warm. I am headed back tommorrow, I will pick him up and score him. I will post it as soon as I know!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

outtotrout09 said:


> Thank Yall for all of the estimates! I didnt have a chance to put a tape on him at the ranch. My girl friend shot a nice buck the same afternoon and I was busy with her deer. I dropped him off at the taxidermist in Brady on sunday because it was warm. I am headed back tommorrow, I will pick him up and score him. I will post it as soon as I know!


 Are you using B's processing / taxidermy?

I sure miss their jap/cheese summer sausage that they rolled in black pepper.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Finally Scored My Buck!*

Down at the ranch Turkey Hunting. Came in for lunch and put the tape to him. Biggest deer of the season for our place. Can't wait for them to finish my cape.
Gross:168
Net: 158.5

Ron your wernt to far off for that gross score!!


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Congrats on an awesome deer. Very exciting getting to rattle one in and shoot it!


----------

